# Fabulous BC in Oregon



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Seriously, I can't believe this dog is in a rescue. I would take her in a heartbeat if I could afford another dog.

She's 4 years old, very sweet, and a talented/trained agility and frisbee dog. Also very beautiful with a lot of white on the face and white striping along body. Very fluffy. Loves treats and belly rubs and not shy at all.

A home was lined up for her but it fell through. I found this out tonight and would really love to see this sweet girl go to a home where she could continue in some kind of doggy sport. Contact me if interested and I'd be more than happy to pass along the info on the rescue organization.


----------



## Cesare Borgia (Jun 22, 2009)

Where in Oregon? Maybe i can help.

on another note, did you hear about all the American Eskimo Dogs rescued from that Washington puppy mill? 95 in total.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Cesare Borgia said:


> Where in Oregon? Maybe i can help.


Corvallis.


----------



## Cesare Borgia (Jun 22, 2009)

let me ask around, that's not even a 15 minute drive for me, ill post if i can find a home.

Is she ok around cats?


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow, 15 mins??? Yes, please contact me if you know of anyone looking.



Cesare Borgia said:


> Is she ok around cats?


Yup.

I just found her on the rescue site: http://www.pnwbcrescue.org/show_bio.php?ImageSize=2&DogId=2888

It still says "adoption pending", but I think that refers to the adoption that fell through - they just haven't updated the site yet.

Also, it says she growls a bit at strange dogs. I haven't seen anything like that from her, though. She was playing nicely with my overly-friendly dog and lots of others last night.


----------



## Cesare Borgia (Jun 22, 2009)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Wow, 15 mins??? Yes, please contact me if you know of anyone looking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't promise anything but from the sounds of it, it shouldn't be that hard to find her a home.


----------



## Cesare Borgia (Jun 22, 2009)

So far the prospects are not looking good, have you had any luck on your end?


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Nah, I've told a couple of people about her, but no one I know really wants a BC, no matter how laid back :-/

The people whose adoption fell through are neighbors of mine and their girl (around 12 I think?) is crushed. She was looking forward to frisbee/agility with the dog. 

At least Pearl is in a good rescue - I'm sure they'll keep her as long as necessary to find her a good home. As far as I know she's going to compete in DaVinci Days frisbee competition, so maybe someone will see her there and decide to adopt her. Thank you for trying!


----------



## Cesare Borgia (Jun 22, 2009)

You think they would let them know she needs a home so that they can make an anouncment?

I want to say that the DaVinci Days is in Albany at the fairgrounds, am i right?
If that falls through then there is always "River rhythms" in Albany, maybe they might put the word out.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow.... I'd take her in a heartbeat, no joke. Why do all the dogs I'm interested in have to be halfway across the country? Minnesota never gets any interesting dogs


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Cesare Borgia said:


> You think they would let them know she needs a home so that they can make an anouncment?


They did make an announcement when she competed at OSU pet days and won 6th place. I'm sure they'll make another announcement if she still doesn't have a home by the time DaVinci days rolls around.

DaVinci Days is all in Corvallis, as far as I know. Last year the canine frisbee competition took place in central park. I'm assuming it's there again this year, but I'll have to check.

What's River Rhythms?

I'll see Pearl again tonight at frisbee class. I'm crossing my fingers that they've found her a home and that they won't be trying to convince me to take her again. I don't know how much more I can take without caving in.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Ya know, that is why I never understand why some folks are so against rescue. There are many fabulous dogs in rescue and all of them are their through no fault of their own. I hope this dog find a wonderful home ASAP.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> I'll see Pearl again tonight at frisbee class. I'm crossing my fingers that they've found her a home and that they won't be trying to convince me to take her again. I don't know how much more I can take without caving in.


If you do take her, lets make a deal and meet halfway between MN and Oregon.... and we can do a swap


----------



## NalaBaby (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh man I just saw this post. I'll have to talk to my BF, but he loves BCs and it could happen. Keep us posted on her status. We have one BC mix now, and a puppy, but we've kind of been looking for a third. If she can't find a home soon, it may very well be an option for us.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Saw her last night and still no home  At least they didn't pester me to take her again, though.

DaVinci Days is just a little over a week away, so they're making arrangements for her to compete. The neighbor's girl is the handler, which has to be totally heartbreaking for her. I know I'm rooting for them both!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Inga said:


> Ya know, that is why I never understand why some folks are so against rescue. There are many fabulous dogs in rescue and all of them are their through no fault of their own. I hope this dog find a wonderful home ASAP.


I couldn't agree more. And this rescue seems to be going above and beyond the call of duty by trying to find Pearl a home where she can continue to do the things she so clearly loves. They're even bringing her to frisbee class once a week! All rescue dogs should be so lucky.

NalaBaby, where in Oregon are you located?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Have you guys posted on the BC boards? There are lots of people there that may know someone in that area looking for a dog like her. 

http://www.bordercollie.org/boards/index.php

She sounds fabulous.... I wish I was nearer.


----------



## NalaBaby (Apr 28, 2009)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> I couldn't agree more. And this rescue seems to be going above and beyond the call of duty by trying to find Pearl a home where she can continue to do the things she so clearly loves. They're even bringing her to frisbee class once a week! All rescue dogs should be so lucky.
> 
> NalaBaby, where in Oregon are you located?


I'm in Portland, so Corvallis is a bit far, but when a dog such as that needs a home, distance doesn't matter. I grew up in a small town 20 min. from Corvallis, and I'm down in the area quite often actually. I'm glad to hear that she's getting to do the things she loves still even though she's in a rescue right now.


----------

